# Utah DWR google earth hunt maps



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I have downloaded the file for the google earth map of the hunt boundary that I want to look at but it does not actually show the shaded area in google earth like it does in google maps. Does anyone know how to make that same shaded area show up in google earth? Thanks.


----------



## KnockedandLocked (Jun 24, 2010)

Look to see if the boundary is checked in the Places area in the upper left of the screen. If you have the box for the unit checked, it should show on Google Earth.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

If its an older computer you might need to go into your TOOLS >OPTIONS

See what graphics mode you're in. If you have "Used Safe Mode" checked you probably wont see the shaded areas.


----------



## gwhit67 (Dec 20, 2009)

Where do I go to find the link to the maps? Or can someone post the link for the google earth boundary maps. Thanks


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Here you go.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/mapsBETA/publi ... daries.php

you can also change the properties of the boundary you want to look at. On the right, find the map you want in the "Places" panel, right click and select properties. This is really helpful to change the colors to look at several boundaries at once.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks. It was not on the safe mode, it was on direct x wich is what my other computer is on, but it still does not work. I changed it to the open gl mode and it showed up. Don't know if that will mess anything else up but the shading now shows up. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OpenGL is a much simplier api than DirectX is, it should be more compatible with most machines.


-DallanC


----------

